# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Negril Vid

## Peter NJ

Looks nice/different..
Anyone ever been to Negril?
Enter full screen.


http://www.virtualtravelglobe.com/ja...each/23-7.html

----------


## LindaP

No Peter, but it reminds me of Sandy Ground, but not as nice. :)

----------


## Peter NJ

Love Sandy Ground..Use to be my second home.

----------


## Rosemary

Thing of BEAUTY.

----------

